# 10 gallon planted tank for Betta



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

_Well, mostly planted. That hornwort is totally fake, as I'm pretty sure it's illegal to own in my state (can't find it anywhere)...._

I had actually started this tank on 4/13/15... but in three weeks, had a terrible outbreak of white slime/cynaobacteria (blue-green algae) covering EVERYTHING. My mistake for not boiling/disinfecting things before I put them in my new tank, assuming they'd be fine. Decided to completely tear the tank down, disinfect, and start over. I had way too much light last time, too - so, starting over with less beginner mistakes this time, I hope! 


*Here's what's in the tank:*

Filter: Marineland Penguin 100B Bio-Wheel Power Filter
Heater: EHEIM Jager 75W Heater (I went a "step up" in wattage because it gets so cold here in Maine -- my 50W was just too wimpy in keeping the tank consistently 78-80 degrees...)
Lights: Marineland Hidden LED Strip Light (6500K, 460 nm) / Blue & White
Air Pump / Airstone: Tetra Whisper pump & 8" airstone bar, turned down on low!
Substrate: CaribSea's FloraMax in Midnight
Plants: Java Ferns, Anubias (rhizomes are EXPOSED - NOT BURIED), Water Sprite (floating), amazon sword & Ludwigia
Indian Almond Leaf
Decor: Cave ornament (Exotic Environments), 2 pieces of Driftwood (Malaysian & Mopani)
Fish: Crowntail betta (Tux)



*
Water Quality:*
I use Poland Spring Natural Spring Water mixed with tap (lake sourced), conditioned with Seachem Prime....

Hardness (Total mg/L as CaCO3): 15-20
pH: 6.8
Temp: 78-80 degrees
Ammonia: 0.0
Nitrite: 0.0
Nitrate: 0.0


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

So pretty yet so simple. I really like it. Your boy is absolutely stunning.


----------

